# Free hunting dog seminar in Fargo



## HNTNWGN (Jan 14, 2005)

The Red River Valley Chapter of North American Versatile Hunting Dog Association "NAVHDA" is giving free hunting dog training seminars. The seminars will be held at 10:30 and 1:00 at Gander Mountain. The first seminar will feature Wally Wahl on March 11. The second will feature Jeff Jalbert on April 22. The morning sessions will be beginner training with the afternoon for more advanced techniques.

Our club's focus is to provide an environment where members can meet to further their pursuit of owning and training a fully trained hunting dog, primarly a "Versatile" dog as defined by our National clubs by-laws. A versatile dog is a dog that is bred and trained to dependably hunt and point game, to retrieve on both land and water, and to track wounded game on both land and water. More information about our local chapter and national organization can be found at www.RRVNAVHDA.com or www.NAVHDA.org.

The North American Versatile Hunting Dog Association is a nonprofit corporation whose purpose is to foster, promote, and improve the versatile hunting dog breeds in North America; to conserve game by using well trained reliable hunting dogs before and after the shot; and to aid in the prevention of cruelty to animals by discouraging nonselective and uncontrolled breeding, which produces unwanted and uncared for dogs.


----------

